# Lazer 2007



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Lazer will open this Sunday Apr.29 
8am- racing at 11

Due to a problem with a neighbor we have lost alot of our parking space. 
*DO NOT *drive across the field & please park ONLY on the track side of the yellow rope. If you can catch a ride with someone, that would be great. Please pass this info along to any visitors that you may expect & to racers who are not online to see this. 

We will get all the bugs worked out with the parking in the next couple of weeks. We are sorry for the inconvience. 
Russ & Leslie


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

How's the racing going down there? Nobody's posting anything lately. Has everyone's computer broken?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Racing is going fine ...first Points race is this Sunday. Seems everyone posts on a different site, myself included, thats why you haven't seen much here, sorry

We have split Stock into 2 classes, Stock & Super Stock (which will be 13.5 brushed or brushless.) Mod=anything goes, 19T (Checkpoint $$) and the Tamiya F103. The rules have been discussed at the last couple races but will be finalized this Sunday. Weight will change because Lipo's are allowed in all classes and lots of guys are running them. Tires may be like last year, but thats not final yet either. We haven't had any Nitro cars....

We think that Super Stock will be popular, had quite a few last Sunday.
Hope to see ya this season Kevin.....


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

hi Leslie, which site do you do most of your posting.
Thanks.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Barry you have a PM


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its not raining, nor did it rain over night........First Points race today!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Holiday Weekend......because there is a 70% chance of thunderstorms tomorrow 5/27, we will be open & racing on Monday !!!
Hope to see ya...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sunday June 3..........

Rained out today, the Points race has been rescheduled for next Sunday 
June 10


----------



## xxxt4life (Apr 27, 2007)

when is track change is it after this sunday points race?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, the track will be changed next week........


----------



## xxxt4life (Apr 27, 2007)

sure is quiet on here


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

xxxt4life said:


> sure is quiet on here


come here: http://www.rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5


----------

